
We don't need to destroy the Sunset to save San Francisco - mjirv
https://medium.com/@JaneKimCA/we-dont-need-to-destroy-the-sunset-to-save-san-francisco-cde5b6dc2ce9
======
andymoe
We don’t neet suburbs in the city limits of San Francisco. There is no good
reason not to upzone and liberalize building along Tranist like Geary and the
line out of west portal station (other than it’s right next to a super wealthy
area of San Francisco that dontate to Kim)

